

Entrepreneurs find ways to make technology work with Jewish Sabbath - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/02/business/worldbusiness/02kosher.html?ref=technology

======
frankus
Is this why my microwave needs to know the month, day and _year_ before it
will warm up a pizza pocket? (I am _not_ making this up).

